# Can't Remove CPL



## decado (Jul 4, 2010)

So I put my B+W Kaeseman CPL on my Canon 10-22 lens earlier (didn't even twist it on very hard) and now I can't get it off with all my strength (and I'm pretty strong). What are some methods I can use to remove it that won't damage the lens or the filter?


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 4, 2010)

OK - DO NOT waste your money on filter wrenches.  They do not work.


That being said - grip the filter spacing your fingers as evenly as possible.
Even pressure is what will get it off.

Just take your time, step away from it for a minute if you have to.  Apply even pressure across the entire circumference of the filter and it should come off.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 4, 2010)

A thick,wide rubber band wrapped around the filter can work. So can a rubber-like, tacky material called Dysom, which is commonly used as a drawer liner for recreational vehicles/boats, or by arthritic persons, as an aid to gripping jar lids for removal.

If those things fail, there's always this: http://www.homedepot.com/catalog/productImages/300/a6/a60ea4d0-d11c-43e9-b100-d56ca059a8b0_300.jpg


----------



## UUilliam (Jul 4, 2010)

I have seen this happen before, often in cold environments

take it into a warm room, heat = expands so it will be easier to remove (Y)

or just try pry it off, leave it for about 5 mins try again, repeat.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 4, 2010)

Have you checked to see if by chance you cross threaded the filter on?  It is unusual for a B&W filter to get stuck like this since they are one of the few companies that use brass housings instead of aluminum. 

As others have said, steady even pressure after the thing has come to room temp.


----------



## KmH (Jul 4, 2010)

Even those rubber like, floppy, flat, gizmos used for taking jar lids off might help.

The slim filters used for wide angle lenses can be tricky to get on or off.


----------



## Buckster (Jul 4, 2010)

Extreme filter wrenching true story:







After this happened, I had a heck of a time getting the busted filter off, because of the way the ring had deformed. I tried everything I could think of from filter wrench to rubber band trick to even pressure with evenly spaced fingers... None of it worked.

I took it to a mechanic to see if he had any ideas. He used an oil filter wrench with an adjustable rubber strap, much like this:






It did NOT want to come off, even with that, but it had no choice. A few minutes later, after blowing the glass particles out with a rocket blaster, I was screwing on a new filter like nothing had happened.


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 4, 2010)

Ouch!


----------



## Garbz (Jul 5, 2010)

Buckster thanks for that. Believe it or not we have the exact same problem here. Except it was an Olympus telephoto which took a tumble and now has a broken filter stuck. I'll consider taking the lens to work and seeing if one of the fitters has a tool for the job.


----------



## Infidel (Jul 5, 2010)

Tempted to use some of this:


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 5, 2010)

I believe that has to go on *before* things get screwed together.   They do make some penetrating "breaking" compounds.  Im not sure Id be spraying my precious glass with it though.

x2 on the wide rubber band. Thats always worked for me in the past. If you somehow cross-threaded the filter its going to be tough.


----------



## lvcrtrs (Jul 5, 2010)

I keep a rubber band in my bag for this exact purpose.  After i got the cpl off with it once i try to not hoss on it too much when I put it on now.


----------



## decado (Jul 6, 2010)

Well I got it off with a jar opener that's shaped like a filter wrench. I guess this will be my filter wrench now.


----------



## Nod (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm glad you got the filter off.  Another possible solution to this problem is the old "plumber's trick"  try tightening it first, then loosening.  Sometimes a stuck item will tighten just enough to break it loose.


----------



## Infidel (Jul 6, 2010)

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> I believe that has to go on *before* things get screwed together.   They do make some penetrating "breaking" compounds.  Im not sure Id be spraying my precious glass with it though.



Yep, I knew that. I was just thinking that if these buggers get stuck so easily, why not use a little prevention, especially when we're talking about potentially expensive glass?


----------



## Garbz (Jul 7, 2010)

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> I believe that has to go on *before* things get screwed together.



At work the fitters use something called Penetrene to get rusty bolts of the pumps. It absorbs into metal and works it's way through the threads. Not everything needs to go on before it gets screwed together.


----------

